# Know where I can find a strong Pure Grace dup?



## lauramw71 (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a 1oz bottle of it from thecommonscents.  Added it to my lotion at about 2% and cant smell ANYTHING... nothing, nada, zilch.  Made a spray with 50% cyclo, 25% FCO, and 25% FO and after like 2 mins the scent is gone.  I ADORE this scent.  I could bathe in this stuff!  haha  But I need a nice strong one that lasts, and not thinking this is it  
Has anyone gotten it from another source and it stayed?  I only do B&B, no soaps so need it for body wash, lotion, and spray.  
thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 26, 2010)

I use the Pure Grace dupe from TheScentWorks (they call their version 'Pureed Grapes', btw, to avoid infringing on copywrite laws). It's good and strong. I still have some soap that I made 2 years ago with it and it's as strong as the day I made it. My perfume spray made with it is good and strong, too. It hasn't diminished one iota.

IrishLass


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great!  Thanks  I'll check theirs out.  They are a bit spendy, but if it's good stuff then that's what I'll use.  LOL  It's just for me anyways, and I'm worth it    haha
How do you make your perfume?  I have been using cycle and fo but don't know if perfumers alcohol is better?
thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 26, 2010)

I make my perfume with Everclear, which is an excellent alcohol to use, btw, and which also happens to be very accessable to me (I live in one of the states that legally sells it), but because of the re-sale laws I don't sell it to the general public. I keep it limited to only me and within my family circle. If I ever decided to sell my perfume to the general public, I would use the Artisan's Alcohol sold by Snowdrift Farms. I've seen some good reviews on it. 

I've used Cyclo before, but it was hit or miss for me. Some FOs worked very nicely in it, but others didn't mix well at all (just like oil and water don't mix) and I needed to shake the perfume bottle up everytime I wanted to use it. It was a bit frustrating. I've never had such a problem with Everclear, though. All my FOs mix great with it without any separation or alcohol smell. The Artisan's Alcohol from Snowdrift is 200 proof and supposedly mixes as well as Everclear  without any alcohol smell, which is why I've got my sights on it if I ever decide to sell.

HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 26, 2010)

that's a great help!!!  I live in Illinois so I can get everclear too!  Since I want the pure grace just for me I might have to try making it with that!  I don't know if I want to market perfume...  but i know I want pure grace but not at philosophy prices  haha
Thanks much!


----------

